# New budgie behavior questions, is it normal?



## Snowbaby (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi all, 

I got my new baby budgie about 2 weeks ago and they are settling in quite nicely, but the last two days they've been doing this behavior that I'm not sure if I should be concerned about. 

I'll be in the room and then they will start panic flapping over and over again, sometimes with squaking and then after a little while they'll stop and go back to their normal behavior (preening, jumping from perch to perch etc.) I've noticed some flock calling when I leave the room, but this flapping/squaking behavior is happening when I'm there. Is it an attention thing? Or a nervous action? What do you guys think?


----------



## sanil (Mar 23, 2021)

If they are repeatedly flapping their wings without flying then they are scared of you and/or someone else in the room
if they are preening/cleaning themselves or squeaking/chirping then that means they feel safe around you

Their mood can chang from time to time and it can happen that one moment they like you and other moment they dont
Same thing happened with my budgies when they were new


----------



## BennJerry (Mar 1, 2021)

Snowbaby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my new baby budgie about 2 weeks ago and they are settling in quite nicely, but the last two days they've been doing this behavior that I'm not sure if I should be concerned about.
> 
> I'll be in the room and then they will start panic flapping over and over again, sometimes with squaking and then after a little while they'll stop and go back to their normal behavior (preening, jumping from perch to perch etc.) I've noticed some flock calling when I leave the room, but this flapping/squaking behavior is happening when I'm there. Is it an attention thing? Or a nervous action? What do you guys think?


I read somewhere, flapping without flying is a part of their exercise. They do it more than a couple of times in a day just to ease their muscles and burn some energy. My pair of budgies (also brought home 4 weeks back) do the same irrespective of whether I'm in the room or not. I was also concerned at first, but relieved to know its part of their exercise routine.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If they don't seem upset afterwards and they're holding on to their perches while doing it, BennJerry is correct. If not, they could still be nervous around you. As you spend more time in the same room, they'll get less nervous as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted. 

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

SITE GUIDELINES

List of Stickies

Posting on the Forums

Let's Talk Budgies!

How-To Guides

FAQ

Articles

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Avian First Aid

Quarantine IS Necessary!

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Cage sizes.

Essentials to a Great Cage

Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, holding on to the perch and rapidly flapping their wings is a very normal activity for many budgies. This is the way the birds exercise and strengthen their wings.
How about giving us an update on how your little ones are doing now?
Best wishes!*


----------



## Snowbaby (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you all for your advice! My email decided to notify me all at once today. Snow is doing well, taking him to the vet again tomorrow just to be sure everything is normal. But it seems like an attention thing or a reaction to extra noises. We've noticed if we move them closer to the couch when we're watching TV then their fine and if talk with them, sing to them etc they calm down


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Remember that if you respond to your budgie(s) every time they make noise, you are giving them positive reinforcement to continue that behavior. Take a look at the information in the stickies in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.*


----------

